# My T-Shirt Alteration



## Sherbert-Kisses (Aug 13, 2009)

So, after seeing the video posted on how to turn your old tee into a racer-back tank top I decided to check out the youtube user who made it.

She's got some funky ideas, but I particularly liked that she'd started a contest for people to alter their own tees.

So, last night, I altered one of mine to enter for fun.

You had to show before and after pictures and also the methods you used to alter it.

Here it is... what do you think?

:EDIT:

So, here's my bag I'm customising.. it's not finished yet. I have a few touches to add but I'll do them over the weekend.

BEFORE







AFTER






AFTER CLOSEUP






The little dangling accessories and cord ties at the sides were filched from another bag of mine that is falling to pieces. The ribbons I did myself.

I'm adding a thick red ribbon corset tie up the middle but sewing it on the inside... no bow on that one.

Also thinking of getting glittery fabric glue/paint and putting some designs on the bottom corners.


----------



## Lucy (Aug 13, 2009)

wow, it looks really cool!


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Aug 13, 2009)

thanks Lucy, it only took about 20 minutes... longest part was plaiting the ribbon. That took about 10 minutes on it's own!


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 13, 2009)

Very creative! You did an awesome job


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 13, 2009)

Cute! You did a good job



.


----------



## Karren (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah! Really nice, Hollie!!


----------



## magosienne (Aug 13, 2009)

It looks great ! I like the ribbons you added, it's creative and cute.


----------



## Mylala88 (Aug 13, 2009)

I think it looks great! Especially the plaited ribbon.

I should figure out how to take less time doing this, it seems to take me close to two hours per shirt. Any tips?


----------



## pasiphae (Aug 13, 2009)

It's very nice, well done! I do DIY projects as well and I was thinking on posting a video to show everything I've made so far. Only thing is that all projects are finished so there will be no step by step directions like in your video.

Do you have any other DIY stuff?


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Aug 13, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Mylala88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think it looks great! Especially the plaited ribbon. 
I should figure out how to take less time doing this, it seems to take me close to two hours per shirt. Any tips?

I suppose it just depends on exactly how you're altering it, I mean this is a fairly simple one to do, the plaiting really was the most time consuming part. But I guess I do it fairly quick because I don't try to be neat... I like it to look really tatty and worn.

Originally Posted by *pasiphae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's very nice, well done! I do DIY projects as well and I was thinking on posting a video to show everything I've made so far. Only thing is that all projects are finished so there will be no step by step directions like in your video. Do you have any other DIY stuff?

Cool, you should definitely go for it!!I always add things to my clothes and things. I have these black jeans with blackcorset ribbon ties on the belt loops so I'm going to add coloured ones too.

I also turn old jeans into mini skirts when they get old. I could make a tut for that, but that does take longer as it involved unpicking seams and re-sewing them.

I like adding things to bags too, I might make a little video on that as I've got some bags that got left in work from a promotion a daily newspaper was doing.

=]


----------



## pasiphae (Aug 13, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Sherbert-Kisses* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like adding things to bags too, I might make a little video on that as I've got some bags that got left in work from a promotion a daily newspaper was doing. Sure, do that! I also take bags from magazine gifts and alter them, so I would appreciate any new ideas!!!


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Aug 13, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pasiphae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sure, do that! I also take bags from magazine gifts and alter them, so I would appreciate any new ideas!!! Well I'm working on one right now, as in I actually have it next to me =]But it won't be done until the weekend because I need to buy some chunky ribbon for it. I've take some things from other bags to add to it too.


----------



## Maysie (Aug 13, 2009)

What a neat shirt! I really like the ribbon detail.


----------



## akathegnat (Aug 13, 2009)

Love it. You really did a great job. I might have to give it a try with a few of my old shirts I have. Living in florida tanks are always a must. Cute ones are so hard to find.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Aug 13, 2009)

I am currently doing this:

YouTube - How To Cut Shirts Like Adam Saaks of Ed Hardy Clothing Part Two

to the sleeves of my favourite Aerosmith tee!


----------



## Mylala88 (Aug 14, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Sherbert-Kisses* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am currently doing this:YouTube - How To Cut Shirts Like Adam Saaks of Ed Hardy Clothing Part Two

to the sleeves of my favourite Aerosmith tee!

I saw it and it's an awesome technique! I use it on the sides of my teeshirts with more plaits to create a runched effect to the front and back.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Aug 14, 2009)

Very cool Mylalaa88, got any pics of that?

I added my bag alteration pics to the first post too guys

&lt;3


----------



## Mylala88 (Aug 14, 2009)

Aw I really like those purse decorations

I took some pics of two teeshirts I changed for my roomie

the "runched" effect shows up best in the third pic


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow what a difference in that bag. So simple too. Great job sherbert!

Mylala, that shirt turned out cute


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Aug 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Mylala88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aw I really like those purse decorations
I took some pics of two teeshirts I changed for my roomie

the "runched" effect shows up best in the third pic

http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/3789/dscn2044r.th.jpg

http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/9460/dscn2045u.th.jpg

http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/4816/dscn2046j.th.jpg

http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/8996/dscn2047k.th.jpg

They look adorable! Nice job! The runched effect looks so cool!


----------



## pasiphae (Aug 16, 2009)

Sherbert-Kisses I love the way you decorated the bag! It's a whole new bag now and navy style is so in fashion!

Mylala88, very good job! They look very cute!


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Aug 17, 2009)

thanks pasiphae =]

I've had loads of comments on it when I used it for work the other day =]


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2009)

WOW this is way awesome!!! MUT Tweeted this !


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 17, 2009)

How fun! Loving the creativity.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Aug 18, 2009)

Wooo! I got tweeted!

xD

Thank You!!


----------



## Meejoo-Heart (Aug 20, 2009)

WoW

so creative , i'll try to do like this





Thank u for given me some thoughts to re-use my old t-shirts


----------



## allie :) (Aug 21, 2009)

that is so cool


----------

